# Ident needed please:



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

Hi below are a few pictures of a mantis that was confiscated from someone coming into the UK from Africa, it looks very much like our current stock of "Heirodula Membranocea" but is missing the white spots on its wings that these have.

So far I have been unable to identify this mantis other than I think it is some sort of Heirodula (pictures of our stock mantids below others)

Red lid: unknown






















Blue lid: Heirodula Membranocea
















there was also another that was confiscated from this same person which appeared almost identical to "brunner's mantis" but had very small raptal legs compared to brunner's mantis. Unfortunately this one died shortly after being released from Quarantine  

many thanks in advance, hope the pics are of a suitable quality on photobucket, otherwise I can host them somewhere else if anyone knows of a better site?


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

Looks like H. Mem to me. I see a white spot on the wing in the first pic.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

> Looks like H. Mem to me. I see a white spot on the wing in the first pic.


now you mention it there are some very faint ones there, but still all the other variants we have show very bold white spots at adult..

other differences are minimal if there are any. (anyone with any other opinions would be appreciated just in case!)


----------



## Christian (May 5, 2007)

Hi.

From Africa? This one looks like a _H. membranacea_ to me, but those are from Asia.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

> Hi.From Africa? This one looks like a _H. membranacea_ to me, but those are from Asia.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Christian


yeah confiscated coming into the UK from Africa.

thanks


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

> Hi below are a few pictures of a mantis that was confiscated from someone coming into the UK from Africa


How did the mantis end up with you?!



> Looks like H. Mem to me. I see a white spot on the wing in the first pic.


My stamomantis californica has two white spots on its wing too.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

> > Hi below are a few pictures of a mantis that was confiscated from someone coming into the UK from Africa
> 
> 
> How did the mantis end up with you?!
> ...


The spot isn't why I think it's h. mem. lol. I mentioned the spot since he said it didn't have them. It's not stagmomantis.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

> > Hi below are a few pictures of a mantis that was confiscated from someone coming into the UK from Africa
> 
> 
> How did the mantis end up with you?!
> ...


it didn't come to me exactly, I work in a zoo we receive things from time to time that have been confiscated by customs rather than them being destroyed.


----------



## Orin (May 6, 2007)

Isn't it pretty certain it's a Sphodromantis?



> Hi below are a few pictures of a mantis that was confiscated from someone coming into the UK from Africa, it looks very much like our current stock of "Heirodula Membranocea" but is missing the white spots on its wings that these have.So far I have been unable to identify this mantis other than I think it is some sort of Heirodula (pictures of our stock mantids below others)
> 
> Red lid: unknown
> 
> ...


----------



## OGIGA (May 6, 2007)

> it didn't come to me exactly, I work in a zoo we receive things from time to time that have been confiscated by customs rather than them being destroyed.


That's pretty cool! Glad they're being taken care of.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 6, 2007)

> Isn't it pretty certain it's a Sphodromantis?


erm considering it looks like a Heirodula Membranocea.........no, but I do not know the other species you mention so Im not sure, hence my question!


----------

